# Electric Bell - AC or DC?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Déjà vu :jester:


Well if you assume it is 120 VAC and it is not the smoke will escape.

On the other hand if you assume it is 12 volts and work up from there you may find what works without smoke.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

What's it being supplied from? Fire alarm panel or something? If you find where the source is that oughta help determine things.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Its not a telephone bell for a house? That was wired in and rang for all the phones in the house?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Good rule of thumb: You can connect AC to a DC coil and odds are it just won't work. You connect DC to an AC coil and you'll overheat and damage the coil.

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

******


----------



## Br4nd0n (Jul 10, 2012)

Eric, that would be too easy lol. Of course if it was installed and had a source I would know the voltage! No, this bell was handed to me for reinstallation in a renovated building. There is nothing existing whatsoever to go off of. It'll be controlled through flow switch contacts on the sprinkler riser.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

How much money are they gonna pay you to figure this out? How much does a new bell cost?

-John


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Br4nd0n said:


> Eric, that would be too easy lol. Of course if it was installed and had a source I would know the voltage! No, this bell was handed to me for reinstallation in a renovated building. There is nothing existing whatsoever to go off of. It'll be controlled through flow switch contacts on the sprinkler riser.


Is their porcelain involved. If so 120 if not prolly 12 volt. My two cents. So which one do you start with 120 or 12 volt?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Connect it to your car battery to see if 12V.. get another 12V. alarm battery from Radio Shack if needed and connect in series for 24V..


----------

